# 27704 vs 20680



## kdsampson (Jan 5, 2010)

My op report states physician removed a syndesmosis screw. I'm thinking I should use 20680, but I've stumbled upon 27704, which would be the more appropriate code?


----------



## jmkitchen (Jan 5, 2010)

20680 is the more appropriate code.  CPT states that 20680 is for removal of buried wires, pins, screws, metal band, etc. 27704 is for the removal of products of arthroplasty.  Per the Ingenix Coding Companion for Orthopaedics, the explanation for 27704 is "the preexisting skin incision is opened and the tibial and talus components are removed with accompanying cement".


----------



## kdsampson (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------

